# Going to New England



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm returning to New Hampshire in July to visit my Son and his family. The last time there, we took my Grandson [4] to Charles Ro, and Brentwood Antiques. Looking for suggestions for train related places to visit..N.H and Mass.
Thanks


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Here you go!

http://www.traintraveling.com/usa/tourist/usa_newengland.shtml#NewHampshire


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Trolley museum is in Wells Me. 
Mike's trains and slot ars is in York Vilage off of rte 1. open thurs thru Monday.

NH, there is the Cog Railway at Mt Washington and the Conway RR Museum.
In Salem,NH Treasured Toys is still open on rte 28. Under new ownership.

Mass, in Peabody there is Northeast Trains.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks....enough to keep old and young busy for a few days. We were in both Wells and York Bch last October...didn't know then about the train places.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've taken my kids to the White Moutains region in NH for the past several years ... lots of fun train things:

Model trains ... You have to check out the Hartmann Model RR Museum near North Conway... a huge collection of locos/cars/layout/etc.
http://www.hartmannrr.com

For real train rides:
Conway Scenic RR ... beautiful train station. Lots of various train excursions.
http://www.conwayscenic.com/

In Lincoln, there's the Hobo RR ...
http://www.hoborr.com/

And just a mile away is Clark's Trading Post which includes a mile run through the woods into "wolfman country" on a fabulous restored Climax.

For overall grandson fun, I would recommend StoryLand in North Conway (wonderful small-kid amusement park). A bit further north is Santa's Village, another kids' wonderland. Both have small "around the park" trains.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Seems like going up to Conway would be the thing to do....nice day trip from Litchfield, N.H.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom,

If you're taking your grandson, you might consider purchasing one of these "Breathe NH Fun Pass" discount books ... one child admission free with the price of an adult admission. Can be used at StoryLand, Conway Scenic RR, lots of other fun places. Costs $30, but you'll save that back and much more if you visit two or three venues ...

http://www.breathenh.org/Page.aspx?pid=328

http://www.breathenh.org/Page.aspx?pid=864

We've bought the book each year (two actually, one for each kid), and have always save money in the long run.

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I've taken my kids to the White Moutains region in NH for the past several years ... lots of fun train things:
> 
> Model trains ... You have to check out the Hartmann Model RR Museum near North Conway... a huge collection of locos/cars/layout/etc.
> http://www.hartmannrr.com
> ...


Oh you can not forget the the Mount Washington COG railway. 

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

pookybear said:


> Oh you can not forget the the Mount Washington COG railway.


:thumbsup: Absolutely. Great fun!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I also remembered Hartmann :store,museum and train ride


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could pick up a bumper sticker saying "This car climbed Mt Washington"

Quite a view up top.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I read that the Mt. Wash road is celebrating its 150th birthday!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I read that the Mt. Wash road is celebrating its 150th birthday!



Yep The road started first back in the horse and buggy days.


I feel sorry for the horses.

Quite a hike up there. The third largest mountain in the east.
Largest in the North East.

One larger in Tenn and one in NC.

I believe it clocked the highest winds too.

Yep,

a copy and paste,
*During a wild April storm in 1934*, a wind gust of 231 miles per hour (372 kilometers per hour) pushed across the summit of Mount Washington. This wind speed still stands as the all-time surface wind speed observed by man record. Below are excerpts from then-observer Alex McKenzie's book The Way It Was which accounts in detail the experience of documenting and living to tell the tale of a 231 mph wind.

The rest,
http://www.mountwashington.org/about/visitor/recordwind.php


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My wife and I (stupidly) hiked up to the top during our honeymoon. A tiny mist down at the bottom, a little rain in the middle, and a full-on blizard at the top. We were covered in ice, and barely made it. Not smart. Outright stupid. But a fun tale. We caught the very last Cog train ride of the season back down to the bottom.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Is the Wildcat Mtn gondola lift still in operation? For summer, that is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> My wife and I (stupidly) hiked up to the top during our honeymoon. A tiny mist down at the bottom, a little rain in the middle, and a full-on blizard at the top. We were covered in ice, and barely made it. Not smart. Outright stupid. But a fun tale. We caught the very last Cog train ride of the season back down to the bottom.




Yes some have died doing that. The mountain can turn on you in a blink of the eye.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe Mt Washington is about 6200 ft. I routinely go to Bryce Canyon which is at 8000ft. To get there, we drive over Cedar Mtn at 10,000ft.
The SUV doesn't breathe well at 10,000....nor do I.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

You're driving here from Utah in a SUV??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> *During a wild April storm in 1934*, a wind gust of 231 miles per hour (372 kilometers per hour) pushed across the summit of Mount Washington. This wind speed still stands as the all-time surface wind speed observed by man record.


Tell that to the folks in Joplin.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Tell that to the folks in Joplin.




A wind gust is a lot different then a tornado.

a tornado = is a localized, violently destructive windstorm occurring over land and characterized by a long, funnel-shaped cloud extending toward the ground and made visible by condensation and debris.

a wind gust =
Is a sudden, brief increase in speed of the wind. According to U.S. weather observing practice, gusts are reported when the peak wind speed reaches at least 16 knots and the variation in wind speed between the peaks and lulls is at least 9 knots. The duration of a gust is usually less than 20 seconds. 



A BIG difference. 

So as you can see besides a BIG difference in the definitions a wind "GUST" of that speed is huge.

A tornado is a whole different animal. 
The same for a hurricane.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll take the huge "GUST" over what happened in Joplin anytime.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

JackC said:


> You're driving here from Utah in a SUV??


Oh, no....we're flying to Manchester, renting a car for a week.

We've driven back and forth to N.E. twice....takes 5 days [2500 mi] each way. Won't do that again anytime soon.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll probably save some money too with the price of gas like it is. Say HI to NE for me will ya? I miss the place a lot. Pete


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> Yep The road started first back in the horse and buggy days.
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the horses.
> ...


Have not been to the one in TN, do you know what it is called? The view
from Mt. Washingtion is just awesome anytime of the year. I really need to
go back there. As for NC its Mount Mitchell. A easy paved drive to the top. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mitchell if in the area give it few minutes
of your time.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Clingsman Dome

At 6,643 feet, Clingman's Dome is the second-highest peak east of the Mississippi River. This mountain is also the tallest peak in Tennessee and the Great Smoky Mountains. The Great Smoky Mountains are in East Tennessee. Clingman's Dome rides the Tennessee-North Carolina border; both states share half of the mountain. This mountain is also the highest point along the 2,144-mile Appalachian Trail.

​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the Maine Trains mention. I hadn't heard of them before. I'll be travelling with the family from Maine to NH later this month, and might try to stop by.

TJ


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Santa's Village in Jefferson?

We used to go by there on the way to my Grandmothers House in Rumford Maine.

Have Fun!


----------

